# Gespeichertes Bild wieder auflösen



## jensfunk (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Bild gebastelt mit Photoshop und dieses als png gespeichert. Nun möchte ich es aber wieder ändern und frage mich gerade wie ich das ganze wieder auflösen kann so das ich wieder an alle Ebenen rankomme.

Oder hätte ich es anders speichern sollen

Bräuchte da mal einen Tipp. Danke!


----------



## Michael Och (6. Oktober 2004)

Hättest du leider anderst speichern müssen, nur die *.PSD enthalten noch alle Ebenen.   
(Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege)

MfG Michael


----------



## Consti (6. Oktober 2004)

Ne, ist richtig so.

*.psd ist ja das Photoshop-Eigene Format, d.h. es kann ALLES speichern (Alphakanäle, Ebeneneigenschaften, Ebenen selber, etc).

Ich glaube, dass Tiff Format kann auch Ebenen speichern - dieses bietet sich aber eher selten an!

Wenn du nun aus dem *.png wieder eine Datei machen möchtest, mit der du Ebenen bearbeiten kannst, musst du sie entweder komplett neumachen oder alle Teile wieder ausschneiden und auf einen Neue Ebene legen.
Dann gibt es aber das Problem, dass du dann Teils weiße Flächen haben wirst, weil du die Teile ja aus der einen Ebene ausgeschnitten hast!


----------



## jensfunk (6. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank dafür.


Dann mache ich das Bild eben neu. Ist nur nen Toplist Button.

Wieder was gelernt


----------



## chrisbergr (6. Oktober 2004)

Als ich damals noch mit Fireworks arbeitete, war PNG das Format, welches PSD für Photoshop ist. Kann es nicht möglich sein, mit Fireworks die Datei zu öffnen und alle Ebenen in der Palette zu haben oder wird diese PNG Datei in FW auch nur eine Ebene haben? (Ich gehe mal davon aus, aber wissen tu' ichs nicht)


----------



## Scriper (17. März 2005)

nee so ne PNG-Datei kannst du mit Fireworks wieder öffnen und dann sind da auch die Ebenen wieder enthalten...


----------

